# Have two questions about my Sony HT-SS370



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

Im having a little trouble hooking it up to my tv, the only output that i see is the hdmi out but all of components are hooked straight up to my tv and i dont really feel like re routing everything to the sound system then to the tv. Is there a way to hook it up to my tv without using the hdmi and keep everything hooked up to the tv? 

Also ive read a little about making the speaker cable length longer and some people have said you have to solder and some say you dont, can i just twist the stock wire and my copper wire together i got at Bestbuy and use it or not?

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ThePro said:


> Im having a little trouble hooking it up to my tv, the only output that i see is the hdmi out but all of components are hooked straight up to my tv and i dont really feel like re routing everything to the sound system then to the tv. Is there a way to hook it up to my tv without using the hdmi and keep everything hooked up to the tv?


This is a bit confusing. Which components are hooked up straight to the tv? Maybe list all of your components, how they're currently hooked up, and how you will use your system. That should help us determine what you need to do.



ThePro said:


> Also ive read a little about making the speaker cable length longer and some people have said you have to solder and some say you dont, can i just twist the stock wire and my copper wire together i got at Bestbuy and use it or not?
> 
> Thanks


Soldering would be best I'd guess. 

Welcome to HTS!


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

mechman said:


> This is a bit confusing. Which components are hooked up straight to the tv? Maybe list all of your components, how they're currently hooked up, and how you will use your system. That should help us determine what you need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and sorry it was a little confusing. I have my blu ray player, xbox and satellite all hooked up to the tv through hdmi. I have the cables ran through the wall inside of pipe so it will be a little difficult to reroute them to the Sony receiver. With my old tv and sound system i just hooked the Sound System up straight to the tv with a white and red RCA cable and instead of playing through the tv speakers it played through the sound system. Can i do this with my new Sony through an optical cable or maybe RCA cables?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

ThePro said:


> Thanks, and sorry it was a little confusing. I have my blu ray player, xbox and satellite all hooked up to the tv through hdmi. I have the cables ran through the wall inside of pipe so it will be a little difficult to reroute them to the Sony receiver. With my old tv and sound system i just hooked the Sound System up straight to the tv with a white and red RCA cable and instead of playing through the tv speakers it played through the sound system. Can i do this with my new Sony through an optical cable or maybe RCA cables?


So you want to run all of the audio from the TV to the receiver, right? As you are aware, the best way would be to hook everything up to the receiver via HDMI and then run a HDMI cable from the HDMI Out to the TV. But since you can't do that you could hook it up via the red/white RCA cables. Just make sure you are plugging them into the audio out plugs on the TV and then to the Audio In TV on the receiver. Keep in mind that a lot of the audio formatting will be lost this way.


----------



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

mechman said:


> So you want to run all of the audio from the TV to the receiver, right? As you are aware, the best way would be to hook everything up to the receiver via HDMI and then run a HDMI cable from the HDMI Out to the TV. But since you can't do that you could hook it up via the red/white RCA cables. Just make sure you are plugging them into the audio out plugs on the TV and then to the Audio In TV on the receiver. Keep in mind that a lot of the audio formatting will be lost this way.


Is it a real big difference? Im kind of a sound whore and want the best i can get with this system. If it is i can move everything over and route it through the receiver instead.

I also have a spare optical cable if that would work better


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd go with the optical or Coax over the RCA jacks. :T


----------

